# USMNT Drama



## Brav520 (Jan 4, 2023)

Gio Reyna's mother gave USSF Berhalter info
					

Danielle Reyna, wife of Claudio and mother of Gio, says she told USSF about USMNT coach Gregg Berhalter's past domestic violence incident.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Brav520 (Jan 4, 2023)

This tweet is basically a good summary of soccer in this country


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610808116521705472


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 4, 2023)

Brav520 said:


> This tweet is basically a good summary of soccer in this country
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610808116521705472


Read ESPN FC—Berhalter, Reyna Drama Boils Over.


----------



## whatithink (Jan 5, 2023)

Another take on this

Soccer parents gone wild: behind the stunning Reyna-Berhalter family feud | USA | The Guardian


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 5, 2023)

Suck a little b!tch move by the Reyna’s….not the biggest Berhalter fan, but this is just sad and I hope US Soccer speaks out against this type of blackmail.









						Gio Reyna's mother gave USSF Berhalter info
					

Danielle Reyna, wife of Claudio and mother of Gio, says she told USSF about USMNT coach Gregg Berhalter's past domestic violence incident.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Jan 5, 2023)

I dont understand why USMNT leadership gave Reyna's mom a platform to complain. This seems like poor PR/Leadership more than anything else. The minute it came up Berhalters wife should have acknowledged the incident to the media + said that it was a one time thing that occurred when they were young and it was addressed 30 years ago.

The real issue with soccer is that it's become too touchy feely with emotions. This allows cry-bullies to pretend that they're victims to get what they want.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 5, 2023)

Carlsbad7 said:


> I dont understand why USMNT leadership gave Reyna's mom a platform to complain. This seems like poor PR/Leadership more than anything else. The minute it came up Berhalters wife should have acknowledged the incident to the media + said that it was a one time thing that occurred when they were young and it was addressed 30 years ago.
> 
> The real issue with soccer is that it's become too touchy feely with emotions. This allows cry-bullies to pretend that they're victims to get what they want.


A reflection on our society as it exists today!


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jan 5, 2023)

Carlsbad7 said:


> I dont understand why USMNT leadership gave Reyna's mom a platform to complain. This seems like poor PR/Leadership more than anything else. The minute it came up Berhalters wife should have acknowledged the incident to the media + said that it was a one time thing that occurred when they were young and it was addressed 30 years ago.


The Berhalter's did do that exactly (acknowledge one time incident 30+ years ago) with their joint statement.  And then Reyna's mom continued to pour gasoline on the fire by saying they were minimizing the incident.


----------



## Brav520 (Jan 5, 2023)

Carlsbad7 said:


> I dont understand why USMNT leadership gave Reyna's mom a platform to complain. This seems like poor PR/Leadership more than anything else. The minute it came up Berhalters wife should have acknowledged the incident to the media + said that it was a one time thing that occurred when they were young and it was addressed 30 years ago.
> 
> The real issue with soccer is that it's become too touchy feely with emotions. This allows cry-bullies to pretend that they're victims to get what they want.


because they are all longtime friends, which is another issue all together


----------



## Brav520 (Jan 5, 2023)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> The Berhalter's did do that exactly (acknowledge one time incident 30+ years ago) with their joint statement.  And then Reyna's mom continued to pour gasoline on the fire by saying they were minimizing the incident.


Its not even the Reynas story to tell

all because their  golden child didn’t get enough playing time

I think Berhalter handled the Gio controversy wrong ( releasing it in public ), but what the Reynas did was way worse , especially since the families were supposed to be very close


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Jan 5, 2023)

Brav520 said:


> because they are all longtime friends, which is another issue all together


Yea I noticed that USMNT players have all been playing together for a long time. Listened to Pulisic talk about how "special" this group was. Was thinking to myself what are the odds that the best possible US players have been playing together on the same teams since they were 12? No other sport, hockey, basketball, football, etc, etc, etc works this way. What makes soccer different? Or more likely is it that a select few have created their own little group + others arent invited + they have a stranglehold on who plays. As long as they make the final 16 in the world cup the machine keeps spinning.


----------



## Brav520 (Jan 5, 2023)

Leadership- Brian MCBride and Earnie Stewart
Coach- Berhalter 
Helicopter Parent and GM of Austin MLS- Reyna 

all former teammates and friends for years

This was one of the criticism of bringing Berhalter aboard in the first place , his bosses are his close friends 

interesting To see what the fallout will be from this

but US soccer has been run like a family run business for years , maybe this brings in new blood


----------



## sockma (Jan 5, 2023)

Brav520 said:


> Leadership- Brian MCBride and Earnie Stewart
> Coach- Berhalter
> Helicopter Parent and GM of Austin MLS- Reyna
> 
> ...


If Berhalter is a friend of the Reynas, he should not have publicly brought up Gio's issues once it was resolved.  If Berhalter was professional, he would not have brought up Gio's falter after it was resolved.  

Yes,  Gio's mom should NOT have interfered but what is a mom to do when your son is publicly humiliated by his coach and a close friend of the family?  Do you expect her to sit still and twiddle her thumb?

Gio's mom felt the need to defend her son and she felt betrayed by Berhalter's actions in publicly humiliating a kid that is practically his nephew.  

Would you have publicly humiliated your close friend's kid?  

Berhalter should never have been the coach because he was too close to too many people but on a personal level, that was shitty how he publicly humiliated Gio on a national level. 

This is not about playtime, so don't use this as a comparison.  I'll never retaliate about playtime, but if you ever decide to publicly humiliate my kid on a national level, I might just humiliate you back for being an ass to my kid.


----------



## Brav520 (Jan 5, 2023)

sockma said:


> If Berhalter is a friend of the Reynas, he should not have publicly brought up Gio's issues once it was resolved.  If Berhalter was professional, he would not have brought up Gio's falter after it was resolved.
> 
> Yes,  Gio's mom should NOT have interfered but what is a mom to do when your son is publicly humiliated by his coach and a close friend of the family?  Do you expect her to sit still and twiddle her thumb?
> 
> ...


she released a story that wasn’t her story to release about  a prior domestic dispute 

Berhalter isn’t innocent here at all, but Reynas took this to another level


----------



## aong cangkol (Jan 5, 2023)

Has anyone thought that the Reynas (thru their connections) might hear that US Soccer is close to extending GB contract? If this happens, Gio's career in national team is at least on hold for 4 years (8 years to the next WC appearance). In order to get a new coach, Mom (or Dad) thinks the only option is to deploy their nuclear weapon.
Both parents are ex-pro players. They know all too well that Gio is not at the level of Benzema or Haaland who can be a superstar without WC national team appearances.


----------



## Brav520 (Jan 5, 2023)

aong cangkol said:


> Has anyone thought that the Reynas (thru their connections) might hear that US Soccer is close to extending GB contract? If this happens, Gio's career in national team is at least on hold for 4 years (8 years to the next WC appearance). In order to get a new coach, Mom (or Dad) thinks the only option is to deploy their nuclear weapon.
> Both parents are ex-pro players. They know all too well that Gio is not at the level of Benzema or Haaland who can be a superstar without WC national team appearances.


the rumors have always been that Gregg wanted to get back to club soccer , and that he had some interest in Europe after the WC

i thought once he went public ( he states he thought this was an off record conversation at some forum) last month with the GIo story his days were over with national team

I don’t think there is any chance he gets extended now

I also would always choose Gio over Gregg. Gio could potentially be the best player we’ve ever had


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 5, 2023)

sockma said:


> If Berhalter is a friend of the Reynas, he should not have publicly brought up Gio's issues once it was resolved.  If Berhalter was professional, he would not have brought up Gio's falter after it was resolved.


He never mentioned Gio’s name, only made reference to a situation in which one player was almost sent home.

Yet another black eye for US Men’s Soccer…


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 5, 2023)

Brav520 said:


> I also would always choose Gio over Gregg. Gio could potentially be the best player we’ve ever had


I agree, Love Gio as a player, but his career is tarnished with his behavior at the WC and now with his parents throwing dirt from 30+ years ago?  Sorry, but I hope his USNT career is over.  It would be a shame but there has to be a price for what his parents did.  Behavior at the WC is excusable should he turn things around (see Foden and Greenwood at the Euros)….but Mommy and Daddy are DIRTBAGS!


----------



## sockma (Jan 5, 2023)

Kicker4Life said:


> He never mentioned Gio’s name, only made reference to a situation in which one player was almost sent home.
> 
> Yet another black eye for US Men’s Soccer…


I don't think he needed to mention Gio's name to implicate Gio. It was obvious he was talking about GIO.  Coach shouldn't have ever talked about it publicly outside the team if it was already resolved.  
I also think Gregg handled the world cup poorly.  We weren't able to score and he didn't try to fix that situation.  Gio should have been part of the mix before that last game in order to get the edge out of playing in the world cup before an elimination game.   No reason Gregg should have made an attacking player like Gio feel that bad in the first place, especially when we were lacking in the attack.  A coach that can't handle these types of superstars and takes it personally rather than learn how to manage the situation to the advantage of the team, shouldn't be the coach.

Berhalter's communication to Gio triggered things.  Why tell a player they aren't going to play much-seems like Coach made up his decision before analyzing what the team is facing or needs to do?  Why not see how the player progresses physically and how the team is playing to decide? 

A good coach would have realized the attacking needed a few more change ups and definitely giving more players more time up top.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 5, 2023)

sockma said:


> I don't think he needed to mention Gio's name to implicate Gio. It was obvious he was talking about GIO.  Coach shouldn't have ever talked about it publicly outside the team if it was already resolved.
> I also think Gregg handled the world cup poorly.  We weren't able to score and he didn't try to fix that situation.  Gio should have been part of the mix before that last game in order to get the edge out of playing in the world cup before an elimination game.   No reason Gregg should have made an attacking player like Gio feel that bad in the first place, especially when we were lacking in the attack.  A coach that can't handle these types of superstars and takes it personally rather than learn how to manage the situation to the advantage of the team, shouldn't be the coach.
> 
> Berhalter's communication to Gio triggered things.  Why tell a player they aren't going to play much-seems like Coach made up his decision before analyzing what the team is facing or needs to do?  Why not see how the player progresses physically and how the team is playing to decide?
> ...


Well we don’t know what went on behind the scenes. No reason for me to defend Berhalter as a Coach but he did well at putting together a good team.  Whether or not he did the best that could have been done with it is up for debate.  

But nothing he did justifies the actions of the Reyna’s.


----------



## toucan (Jan 5, 2023)

For 99% of all humans, this event is the only thing they will ever know about Gio Reyna.  He will be remembered as the spoiled brat whose mommy sabotaged a coach's career over a disagreement in playing time.  Her interference will follow him for his professional career, regardless of his future accomplishments on the field.  Coaches will take care before engaging with him.  Teammates will make jokes behind his back.  Teams will think twice before signing him.  Sponsors will look for more marketable players.


----------



## espola (Jan 5, 2023)

toucan said:


> For 99% of all humans, this event is the only thing they will ever know about Gio Reyna.  He will be remembered as the spoiled brat whose mommy sabotaged a coach's career over a disagreement in playing time.  Her interference will follow him for his professional career, regardless of his future accomplishments on the field.  Coaches will take care before engaging with him.  Teammates will make jokes behind his back.  Teams will think twice before signing him.  Sponsors will look for more marketable players.


I have run across toxic parents at all levels from rec to college, so it is not surprising that it manifests in professional and MNT ranks.  In all cases to which I had some visibility, the parent was doing what he/she thought was best for the child, but it didn't always work out that way.


----------



## Orangeteam (Jan 5, 2023)

Gio losses in this scenario. 
His parents have ensured that the whole world knows about this. 
There are millions of people who would have never known why he didn't play, or didn't know who Gio was. 
Now they know Gio as the 20 year old German first league professional whose parents got involved bc he was benched over his lack of effort.   
Gio is going to have a rough time in the locker room after this one. 

And the Reyna's just upped the game for all the bat crazy parents out there who think they have some control the DOCs and coaches.
US Soccer already has enough problems but one area of concern is coach/club and refs interactions with parents.  This doesn't help at all.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 5, 2023)

I saw this on Twitter and it summarizes things pretty well.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611044626097373188


----------



## sockma (Friday at 6:51 AM)

Kicker4Life said:


> Well we don’t know what went on behind the scenes. No reason for me to defend Berhalter as a Coach but he did well at putting together a good team.  Whether or not he did the best that could have been done with it is up for debate.
> 
> But nothing he did justifies the actions of the Reyna’s.


probably not but it's human to have emotions run high when your child is nationally embarrassed by a person in power.  Gregg has prolonged the drama and created more public awareness of it.  In the long run, Gio will not be harmed by it because he's young and young athletes have time to prove themselves on the field.

Gregg did put together a good team, thanks to Jurgen Klinsman's push for American players to train and play in Europe along with the DA system.


----------



## espola (Friday at 8:42 AM)

sockma said:


> probably not but it's human to have emotions run high when your child is nationally embarrassed by a person in power.  Gregg has prolonged the drama and created more public awareness of it.  In the long run, Gio will not be harmed by it because he's young and young athletes have time to prove themselves on the field.
> 
> Gregg did put together a good team, thanks to Jurgen Klinsman's push for American players to train and play in Europe along with the DA system.


I thought the DA system was dead and buried, but apparently its supporters are not.


----------



## whatithink (Friday at 9:00 AM)

espola said:


> I thought the DA system was dead and buried, but apparently its supporters are not.


The DA system is now dead, but in the context of the current USMNT, those players would most likely have been a product of the DA system if they developed here and/or playing in Europe, which most of them now do.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Friday at 9:02 AM)

[


whatithink said:


> The DA system is now dead, but in the context of the current USMNT, those players would most likely have been a product of the DA system if they developed here and/or playing in Europe, which most of them now do.


Both my kids preferred the GDA structure over ECNL….


----------



## espola (Friday at 9:57 AM)

Kicker4Life said:


> [
> 
> Both my kids preferred the GDA structure over ECNL….


GDA isn't what I was referring to.


----------



## espola (Friday at 10:00 AM)

whatithink said:


> The DA system is now dead, but in the context of the current USMNT, those players would most likely have been a product of the DA system if they developed here and/or playing in Europe, which most of them now do.


"Most likely"?  If the DA had lived up to its forming declarations, we would have been highly competitive in the 2018 WC.  How did that work out?


----------



## socalkdg (Friday at 10:07 AM)

Kicker4Life said:


> A reflection on our society as it exists today!


Exactly.   High School Soccer.   We are a small fish school in a big ocean, we have played a number of schools in the top 50 in So Cal.   Don't use much of a bench and have been able to tie and win a couple we shouldn't have.   A mom has went all the way up to district because her kid isn't playing enough.  We were playing one of the top 5 teams in the nation, tied 1-1 at half, I hear her talking loudly to her kid we should be subbing like the other school is.  The other school has 20 ECNL/ECRL players on the roster, and a 100+ player soccer program.  we have 4-5.   Her kid isn't good enough to be playing against these schools. Doesn't even play club anymore so doesn't even get better.  I'm going to end up getting a call to help defend the coaching staff.


----------



## Orangeteam (Friday at 10:27 AM)

Just curious.
How does this 'dirty laundry' compare to the events of Mourinho and Dele Alli.
Dele is no more or less a professional than Gio, the diffence is Mourinho calls Dele by name and boys are called out for the similar issues.

I do think Greg's speaking engagement was probably a bit too fresh off the WC to use this as a speaking example.
But, when coaches are asked to speak at events its usually about coaching/leadership calls so i don't buy into the idea that this event was going to be buried and sealed.


----------



## younothat (Friday at 10:52 AM)

Sad to see, the skeletons and management of US soccer on the Men's sides continues to be a problem.  

Soccer parents gone wild: behind the stunning Reyna-Berhalter family feud








						Soccer parents gone wild: behind the stunning Reyna-Berhalter family feud
					

Anybody familiar with the entitlement typical of American youth soccer parents probably recognizes something in the squabble that’s thrust the US men’s program into turmoil




					www.yahoo.com
				




Not only are we lacking on coaching and consistently in the program but now we have more continued backroom deals that the USMNT is infamous for.

Airing all this out publicly is really sad for the program as is parents acting out for a adult is just crazy entitlement.

Hopefully this is the start of a new direction eventually, instead of selecting the same players repeatedly due to connections in several cases how about we expand the pool and actually have the players play and train together on a more regular basis opposed to the hazard last minute way we tend to throw together teams.


----------



## whatithink (Friday at 11:22 AM)

espola said:


> "Most likely"?  If the DA had lived up to its forming declarations, we would have been highly competitive in the 2018 WC.  How did that work out?


"most likely" as I didn't look at the development path of every player on the world cup roster, and some predate the DA. The "declaration" was surely an aspiration that is now starting to bear fruit. The DA started in 2007/8 I believe, so for a player to come through that from U14, that would make them 28 now, assuming 14 then. The avg age of the US squad in the world cup was 25.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Friday at 11:36 AM)

socalkdg said:


> Exactly.   High School Soccer.   We are a small fish school in a big ocean, we have played a number of schools in the top 50 in So Cal.   Don't use much of a bench and have been able to tie and win a couple we shouldn't have.   A mom has went all the way up to district because her kid isn't playing enough.  We were playing one of the top 5 teams in the nation, tied 1-1 at half, I hear her talking loudly to her kid we should be subbing like the other school is.  The other school has 20 ECNL/ECRL players on the roster, and a 100+ player soccer program.  we have 4-5.   Her kid isn't good enough to be playing against these schools. Doesn't even play club anymore so doesn't even get better.  I'm going to end up getting a call to help defend the coaching staff.


Yah, something similar happened at a neighboring HS .  Circumstances were different but the underlying principle of the parent getting involved is the same.  The AD, Principal and Superintendent came together and excused the kid from participating on the HS team.  The kid in question is a top level player but the parent is NUTS so the kid has to pay for the parent overstepping.


----------



## espola (Friday at 12:28 PM)

whatithink said:


> "most likely" as I didn't look at the development path of every player on the world cup roster, and some predate the DA. The "declaration" was surely an aspiration that is now starting to bear fruit. The DA started in 2007/8 I believe, so for a player to come through that from U14, that would make them 28 now, assuming 14 then. The avg age of the US squad in the world cup was 25.


Among the promises delivered by the USSF in its kickoff of DA is that we would be competitive on a world basis in 10 years.  10 years later in 2018 USMNT failed to make the WC selection for the first time since 1986.  It seems to me that the money spent on the DA program would have been better directed at funding a program to send promising young players overseas (not just Europe) to train in programs with proven records of player development.  Instead of that, the DA program disrupted club, high school, and college programs for no real gain except for those influential big clubs that were chosen to be DA participants.


----------



## aong cangkol (Friday at 1:55 PM)

espola said:


> Among the promises delivered by the USSF in its kickoff of DA is that we would be competitive on a world basis in 10 years.  10 years later in 2018 USMNT failed to make the WC selection for the first time since 1986.  It seems to me that the money spent on the DA program would have been better directed at funding a program to send promising young players overseas (not just Europe) to train in programs with proven records of player development.  Instead of that, the DA program disrupted club, high school, and college programs for no real gain except for those influential big clubs that were chosen to be DA participants.


I think the money should be used to improve sports education in K-8 public schools.
My district does not have any sports programs in K-8. More than 50% of the children in school never experience sports beyond playing handballs during recess. Sad for a country this rich....and I live in a quite wealthy area.


----------



## sockma (Friday at 2:40 PM)

espola said:


> Among the promises delivered by the USSF in its kickoff of DA is that we would be competitive on a world basis in 10 years.  10 years later in 2018 USMNT failed to make the WC selection for the first time since 1986.  It seems to me that the money spent on the DA program would have been better directed at funding a program to send promising young players overseas (not just Europe) to train in programs with proven records of player development.  Instead of that, the DA program disrupted club, high school, and college programs for no real gain except for those influential big clubs that were chosen to be DA participants.


The promise of 10 years was extremely optimistic.  It takes a few years for the program to kick off  and begin to generate the attraction from the population before it can truly kickoff.  I do believe it created the MLS Next program, which is now replacing the DA system for boys.  On the girl's side, it's still ECNL and the improvements will not be made until the European countries start beating our national team on a consistent basis.


----------



## espola (Friday at 4:08 PM)

aong cangkol said:


> I think the money should be used to improve sports education in K-8 public schools.
> My district does not have any sports programs in K-8. More than 50% of the children in school never experience sports beyond playing handballs during recess. Sad for a country this rich....and I live in a quite wealthy area.


There wasn't enough money in the DA program to cover that for the whole country.


----------



## whatithink (Friday at 5:00 PM)

espola said:


> Among the promises delivered by the USSF in its kickoff of DA is that we would be competitive on a world basis in 10 years.  10 years later in 2018 USMNT failed to make the WC selection for the first time since 1986.  It seems to me that the money spent on the DA program would have been better directed at funding a program to send promising young players overseas (not just Europe) to train in programs with proven records of player development.  Instead of that, the DA program disrupted club, high school, and college programs for no real gain except for those influential big clubs that were chosen to be DA participants.


That kind of ignores the rest of the world and what they are doing, i.e. US soccer could never promise a specific outcome in a specific time period. The current situation is that US players are playing in the top European leagues at far greater numbers than ever previously and that is now filtering into the USMNT. The USMNT has a real potential to have a deep run in the WC in 2026, but and it is a very large BUT, the rest of the world isn't sitting on their laurels, so they may crash and burn just as easily.

Case in point would be Italy, a renowned powerhouse who are the reigning European champions but they couldn't even qualify for this WC.

The fruits of the DA are being borne, and if MLS Next is as successful, then the USMNT will be very competitive going forward with the potential for deep runs at the WC. There are zero guarantees though.


----------



## whatithink (Friday at 5:05 PM)

sockma said:


> On the girl's side, it's still ECNL and the improvements will not be made until the European countries start beating our national team on a consistent basis.


I think this is fast approaching with the European professional leagues and more importantly the best young European players are being recruited as teenagers. The ECNL > College > USWNT route is already outdated for the next generation of international players.

The USWNT played England, Spain & Germany (X2) in Oct/Nov and ended up with 1W and 3L.

Here's one view of the 100 best female players in the word at the end of 2022 - note where the overwhelming majority play.

The 100 best female footballers in the world 2022 | Football | The Guardian

PS, I still think the USWNT can win the WC next summer, but the gap between the best sides in razor thin now and there are a lot more top sides than ever before.


----------



## espola (Friday at 6:26 PM)

whatithink said:


> That kind of ignores the rest of the world and what they are doing, i.e. US soccer could never promise a specific outcome in a specific time period. The current situation is that US players are playing in the top European leagues at far greater numbers than ever previously and that is now filtering into the USMNT. The USMNT has a real potential to have a deep run in the WC in 2026, but and it is a very large BUT, the rest of the world isn't sitting on their laurels, so they may crash and burn just as easily.
> 
> Case in point would be Italy, a renowned powerhouse who are the reigning European champions but they couldn't even qualify for this WC.
> 
> The fruits of the DA are being borne, and if MLS Next is as successful, then the USMNT will be very competitive going forward with the potential for deep runs at the WC. There are zero guarantees though.


You seem to be a DA advocate, so please tell us what specific programs or practices of the DA improved the state of youth soccer development for the USA.


----------



## whatithink (Friday at 8:52 PM)

espola said:


> You seem to be a DA advocate, so please tell us what specific programs or practices of the DA improved the state of youth soccer development for the USA.


I’ve laid out my thoughts, feel free to refute them rather than deflecting.


----------



## espola (Friday at 10:02 PM)

whatithink said:


> I’ve laid out my thoughts, feel free to refute them rather than deflecting.


Asking for details is not deflecting. 

You have been vaguely in support of the DA program.  If you don't wish to discuss specific details of the program, so be it.


----------



## fantasyfutbol (Friday at 11:23 PM)

sockma said:


> If Berhalter is a friend of the Reynas, he should not have publicly brought up Gio's issues once it was resolved.  If Berhalter was professional, he would not have brought up Gio's falter after it was resolved.
> 
> Yes,  Gio's mom should NOT have interfered but what is a mom to do when your son is publicly humiliated by his coach and a close friend of the family?  Do you expect her to sit still and twiddle her thumb?
> 
> ...


Plot twist number 599:
Did Berhalter bench Gio in retaliation to Claudio not giving Sebastian Berhalter a contract at Austin FC!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Friday at 11:40 PM)

fantasyfutbol said:


> Plot twist number 599:
> Did Berhalter bench Gio in retaliation to Claudio not giving Sebastian Berhalter a contract at Austin FC!


Interesting!  But one thing I don’t see is any players  coming to either one’s defense.


----------



## whatithink (Saturday at 7:15 AM)

espola said:


> Asking for details is not deflecting.
> 
> You have been vaguely in support of the DA program.  If you don't wish to discuss specific details of the program, so be it.


I have given details, but you want to have a different conversation. I think Klinsmann was correct to push for an elite youth development level (DA) and for players to play in Europe (the original comment). We are seeing the benefit of that now, imv, as I've laid out. 

WRT the implementation or aspiration of the DA back in 2007/8 by US soccer ... I don't really care tbh.


----------



## espola (Saturday at 7:29 AM)

whatithink said:


> I have given details, but you want to have a different conversation. I think Klinsmann was correct to push for an elite youth development level (DA) and for players to play in Europe (the original comment). We are seeing the benefit of that now, imv, as I've laid out.
> 
> WRT the implementation or aspiration of the DA back in 2007/8 by US soccer ... I don't really care tbh.


The only detail you have given is its founding date.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Saturday at 9:33 AM)

Brav520 said:


> Gio Reyna's mother gave USSF Berhalter info
> 
> 
> Danielle Reyna, wife of Claudio and mother of Gio, says she told USSF about USMNT coach Gregg Berhalter's past domestic violence incident.
> ...


There was no compelling reason to bring Berhalter back. His success was minimal. His handling of the Reyna situation was abysmal. Communicating that they almost sent someone home - obviously Reyna - demonstrates incredibly poor judgment. Has no coach ever had to handle a player who acts out due to a lack of playing time? The situation was handled internally - as I am sure happens on many teams - until he opened his mouth. I'm not sure of the timing of when he told Reyna, but if it was after they were already in Qatar, that was also a mistake. If Berhalter wanted to deliver that message, he should have done so before the team traveled and ensured he got Reyna's buy-in. Those mistakes, combined with just an OK performance in the World Cup, indicate to me that US Soccer should be looking elsewhere for a coach. The kicking that occurred when Berhalter was 18 doesn't even enter my thinking about keeping Berhalter, but it does appear to give US Soccer an easy out in replacing him. If that's the reason they are replacing him, I question their process.


----------



## crush (Saturday at 9:51 AM)

kickingandscreaming said:


> There was no compelling reason to bring Berhalter back. His success was minimal. His handling of the Reyna situation was abysmal. Communicating that they almost sent someone home - obviously Reyna - demonstrates incredibly poor judgment. Has no coach ever had to handle a player who acts out due to a lack of playing time? The situation was handled internally - as I am sure happens on many teams - until he opened his mouth. I'm not sure of the timing of when he told Reyna, but if it was after they were already in Qatar, that was also a mistake. If Berhalter wanted to deliver that message, he should have done so before the team traveled and ensured he got Reyna's buy-in. Those mistakes, combined with just an OK performance in the World Cup, indicate to me that US Soccer should be looking elsewhere for a coach. The kicking that occurred when Berhalter was 18 doesn't even enter my thinking about keeping Berhalter, but it does appear to give US Soccer an easy out in replacing him. If that's the reason they are replacing him, I question their process.


My senior year I was not a good enough hitter in baseball to take second base a way from a two time starter. I sat, pouted and struggled as I tried to find away on the field as a starter but it was a big fat no and coach told me early on because I was a two time starter at my old school. Coach told me straight up to get me to buy in. He said I would only come in to steal a base or for defense in last inning and my pride got in the way of my ego. My piss poor attitude caused me to quit school altogether bro and go work for the man at 18. Gio wanted to be a starter and coached had other plans. Bad blood when friends get in the way.


----------



## whatithink (Saturday at 11:21 AM)

espola said:


> The only detail you have given is its founding date.


So, the correlation between the avg age of the players and the founding date and now, isn't a detail and a probable correlation; odd! Maybe our view of details differs, but you want to have a different conversation, so I'm not surprised that the details you are interested in don't align with the content & details I've provided.


----------



## espola (Saturday at 12:43 PM)

whatithink said:


> So, the correlation between the avg age of the players and the founding date and now, isn't a detail and a probable correlation; odd! Maybe our view of details differs, but you want to have a different conversation, so I'm not surprised that the details you are interested in don't align with the content & details I've provided.


"...most likely..."?

So be it.


----------

